# Μεταφραση Αγγλικά - Βουλγάρικα



## pvein (Sep 23, 2016)

Καλημέρα, 
Ελπίζω να είμαι στο σωστό μέρος.
Ψάχνουμε για συνεργάτη/δα για μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά στα βουλγάρικα. 
Ο πίνακας προς μετάφραση είναι τεχνικές προδιαγραφές ρούχων και έχει πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό ίδιων λέξεων. Επισυνάπτω δείγμα. Το πλήρες κείμενο είναι περίπου 1800 σειρές. 
Η μετάφραση αυτή ( σε μικρότερη κλίμακα) θα γίνεται κάθε χρόνο. 
Εάν κάποιος μπορεί και τον ενδιαφέρει παρακαλώ να μου στείλει pm ή email. 

Ευχαριστώ 
Πάνος Βεϊνόγλου
Υπεύθυνος Ανάπτυξης
Smart Technology
τηλ: 210 9536522 (εσωτερικό 30) , φαξ: 210 9417110
[email protected]


----------

